# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Klein-und Familienunternehmen

## schiene

Viele Thais arbeiten in kleinen Familienunternehmen.Egal ob es Suppenküchen,kleine Verkaufsläden oder Baustellen oder andere Unternehmungen sind.
Oftmals haben sie auch mehrere Jobs um sich den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen.
Hier ein paar Beispiele für kleine "Unternehmen" in Thailand

In Kok Maa dem Heimatort von Somlak stellt dieser Familienbetrieb Geländer,Zäune und Schutzgitter nach den Wünschen des Auftraggebers her.Sie haben mehrere
große Bücher und Kataloge mit hunderten Bildern wo sich der Kunde seine Artikel aussuchen kann.

----------


## schiene

Die Frau von Somlaks Bruder stellt in Heimarbeit Thaiwürstchen her.Das "Endergebnis"Wird an einem kleinen
"Grillstand vor dem Haus von der Schwiegermutter verkauft und auch an andere "Grillstände"weiter verkauft.

----------


## wein4tler

Sehen gut aus. Schmecken die süß oder wie Bratwurst bei uns?

----------


## schiene

Mir persönlich schmecken sie nicht.Etwas süsslich und sehr fettig.
Da bevorzuge ich die gute alte deutsche Bratwurst in ihrer Vielfältigkeit.

----------


## schiene

zum "Familienclan"gehört auch diese Baustoffhandlung welche selbst die einfachen "Preßsteine" und Betonringe und die dazu passenden Deckel anfertigt.
Die Verwaltung führt Mutter und Tochter durch,Verkauf regelt der Vater.Ansonsten arbeiten da je nach Bedarf noch 3-8 Angestellte

Herstellung von "Preßsteinen"








und so sieht das Endergebnis aus....

----------


## schiene

hier werden die Betonringe und Deckel hergestellt...

----------

